

How Airbnb Hacked the Reach-Around Problem - brianchesky
http://blogs.forbes.com/bruceupbin/2010/12/07/how-airbnb-hacked-the-reach-around-problem/?boxes=Homepagechannels

======
m0nastic
I think Forbes should have come up with a different headline for this article.
I was expecting AirBnB to have solved something completely different from the
problem of being cut out of the middle of a transaction.

